# Beschwerde



## Goldenboy1989 (3. November 2007)

Ey nervt es euch auch das die admins andauern die Foren schließen



und zu   und zu    und zu


----------



## uNrEaL2K (3. November 2007)

ich weiß zwar nicht ob das stimmt, aber das währe schon sehr erbärmlich, wenn die admins foren schließen würde. wie machen die das? hacken die etwa ?


----------



## cridi (3. November 2007)

die admins/mods oder wie auch immer schiesen keine foren du meinst wohl thread... sie schliessen thread wenn in denen gespamt wird oder man einfach vom thema abgekommen ist ....
dieser wird auch demanechst geschlossen weil er (meiner meinung nach ) keinen sinn hat


----------



## Tikume (3. November 2007)

Ich dachte immer "Schwester, ein Indianer hat in mein Bett gepinkelt." wäre der verrückteste Spruch den ich mal gehört habe. Dann kam Wow raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (3. November 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer "Schwester, ein Indianer hat in mein Bett gepinkelt." wäre der verrückteste Spruch den ich mal gehört habe. Dann kam Wow raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es war wirklich ein Indianer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Niemand glaubt mir *heul*


----------



## Tikume (3. November 2007)

Fast noch schlimmer war die Dame, die einen Beinahe-Skandal auslöste, weil ihr angeblich falsche Medikamente verabreicht wurden.

Die Untersuchung ergab dass sie Süsstofftabletten gehortet hatte ...


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (3. November 2007)

ich weis was ihr vor habt aber das funktioniert bei mir nicht 

hehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## maggus (3. November 2007)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> ich weis was ihr vor habt aber das funktioniert bei mir nicht
> 
> hehehehehehehehehehe



Es ist ihnen schon gelungen, glaub mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (3. November 2007)

nnnnnnnnnnne


----------



## K0l0ss (3. November 2007)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> ich weis was ihr vor habt aber das funktioniert bei mir nicht
> 
> hehehehehehehehehehe



Du eröffnest einfach zu viele sinnlose Thread. Solche werden geschlossen...welcome 2 reality...


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (3. November 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Du eröffnest einfach zu viele sinnlose Thread. Solche werden geschlossen...welcome 2 reality...




1. es geht nicht um mich        2. ich hab nichts zur tun mein char wird transferiert  bis dahin muss ich mich irgend wie beschäftige als ich heute die ältere Foren gelesen hab ist es mir auf gefallen das die admins viele  Foren geschlossen haben und ich finde es irgend wie schwachsinnig 



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=21031


----------



## K0l0ss (3. November 2007)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> 1. es geht nicht um mich        2. ich hab nichts zur tun mein char wird transferiert  bis dahin muss ich mich irgend wie beschäftige als ich heute die ältere Foren gelesen hab ist es mir auf gefallen das die admins viele  Foren geschlossen haben und ich finde es irgend wie schwachsinnig
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=21031



Was beschwerst du dich denn? Der Thread ist doch noch offen...also der den du gepostet hast...dadurch wieder dieser hier noch sinnloser... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## uNrEaL2K (3. November 2007)

ich habe heute noch kein wow gezockt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (3. November 2007)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> 1. es geht nicht um mich        2. ich hab nichts zur tun mein char wird transferiert  bis dahin muss ich mich irgend wie beschäftige als ich heute die ältere Foren gelesen hab ist es mir auf gefallen das die admins viele  Foren geschlossen haben und ich finde es irgend wie schwachsinnig
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=21031



lool ^^


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (3. November 2007)

ich dachte es ist schon sinn los genug 
ast noch schlimmer war die Dame, die einen Beinahe-Skandal auslöste, weil ihr angeblich falsche Medikamente verabreicht wurden.

Die Untersuchung ergab dass sie Süsstofftabletten gehortet hatte ...


Ich dachte immer "Schwester, ein Indianer hat in mein Bett gepinkelt." wäre der verrückteste Spruch den ich mal gehört habe. Dann kam Wow raus smile.gif


----------



## uNrEaL2K (3. November 2007)

gerade eko "ring frei" gehört.

bin schon "etwas" enttäuscht.


----------



## ZAM (3. November 2007)

Geschlossen wurde deine Spammerei mit dem "Goldkette Video" nachdem über 200 Gästebucheinträge von dir entfernt wurden, in denen du ebenfalls gespammt hast und damit gegen unsere Netiquette verstößt. Außerdem wurde in dem entsprechenden Beitrag nur noch geflamed. Deine anderen Threads mit Video-Links habe ich zusammen gelegt - die sind nicht geschlossen aber vereinheitlicht.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (3. November 2007)

es geht nicht um mich sonder das die admins einfach so threads schließen

ich finde es  irgent wie unfair  man sollte nicht die threads wenn die Leute ein Problem haben sollten sie darüber  reden  und ich finde das die admins dabei helfen sollen und nicht einfach den Forum schließen egal bei welcher sache


----------



## K0l0ss (3. November 2007)

Nenn mir *einen* Thread, der einfach so geschlossen wurde...


----------



## Tikume (3. November 2007)

Ja, konkrete Beispiele wären da ein guter Anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn eine Schließung unberechtigt war kann man gerne darüber reden und es ggf. korrigieren.

Ich halte auch nichts von Threadschliessungen, aber manche Sachen haben keine Berechtigung offenzubleiben, wie z.B. die Frage nach Raubkopien heute.


----------



## ZAM (3. November 2007)

Geschlossen oder Gelöscht werden Threads/Beiträge:
- deren Inhalt/Eröffnungsposting gegen die Netiquette verstoßen
- die, trotz Hinweise durch die Moderatoren oder Admins weiter in Flamerei ausarten
- die mit Spammerei befüllt sind
- die nur irgendeinen Link präsentieren sollen
- die Werbung enthalten
- die unbegründete Prangereien enthalten
- zu denen es bereits/immer noch aktive Themen mit gleichen Inhalt gibt

Warum? Weil wir das Forum so sauber halten und weil es als Betreiber der Seite unser gutes Recht/Pflicht ist.

Geschlossene Themen bekommen immer einen Hinweis am Ende durch die Moderatoren / Admins.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (3. November 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Geschlossen oder Gelöscht werden Threads/Beiträge:
> - deren Inhalt/Eröffnungsposting gegen die Netiquette verstoßen
> - die, trotz Hinweise durch die Moderatoren oder Admins weiter in Flamerei ausarten
> - die mit Spammerei befüllt sind
> ...




festehe ich nicht beim Sparm oder Flamerei wirt nimand verletzt beispiel mit der GOLDKETTE die meisten haben es nich mal angeschaut die haben vielecht gesehen ahh hi hop sch****ße  das was .Beidem forum schon wider
über reagier das war doch alles doch nur spaß


----------



## ZAM (3. November 2007)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> festehe ich nicht beim Sparm oder Flamerei wirt nimand verletzt beispiel mit der GOLDKETTE die meisten haben es nich mal angeschaut die haben vielecht gesehen ahh hi hop sch****ße  das was .Beidem forum schon wider
> über reagier das war doch alles doch nur spaß



Wenn du es nicht verstehst können wir auch nichts dafür -es wird weiterhin so praktiziert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (3. November 2007)

ihr seit ja so böse


----------



## Tikume (3. November 2007)

Seit wann denn das?


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (3. November 2007)

das musst ihr wissen  was für antworten ey muss ich lesen


----------



## uNrEaL2K (3. November 2007)

threads werden vielleicht nicht grundlos gelöscht, aber einzelne posts verschwinden hin und wieder auf seltsame
weise  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: gerade erst neulich war das der fall. in einem thread, der so ähnlich war wie dieser.   : WOOT :

edit die zweite: das soll kein vorwurf sein


----------



## -bloodberry- (4. November 2007)

Es werden niemals Threads geschlossen oder Beiträge gelöscht nur aus einer Laune heraus. Es steckt immer etwas dahinter.

Bei Beleidigungen oder extremem Spam werden die Beiträge meistens editiert oder gelöscht, wenn also nicht mal ein Beispiel gebracht wird, das zeigt, dass ein Thread "einfach so" geschlossen wurde, ist diese "Beschwerde" haltlos.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (5. November 2007)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=20729


----------



## MikkeyDee (5. November 2007)

Ich persönlich finde es OK, wenn die Admins auch mal Threads schließen oder Postings löschen. Ein wenig Ordnung sollte schon sein. Zwar wurden auch schon Threads geschlossen, wo ich selbst geantwortet habe, aber das gehört halt dazu.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (5. November 2007)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=20729



Da kannst du dich biegen und brechen wie du willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da steht sogar explizit drin warum der Thread geschlossen wurde.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (5. November 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Da kannst du dich biegen und brechen wie du willst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das war doch voll witzig aber die regeln haben es wider alles kaputt gemacht 

ich glaube wir müssen die regeln ein bissel biegen


----------



## ZAM (5. November 2007)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> ich glaube wir müssen die regeln ein bissel biegen



Wenn dir dein Account nicht so viel bedeutet - nur zu.


----------



## Noxiel (5. November 2007)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> Ey nervt es euch auch das die admins andauern die Foren schließen
> und zu   und zu    und zu



Warum Worte sprechen lassen, wenn es ein einzelnes Bild viel besser vermag. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (5. November 2007)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtuelles_Hausverbot

http://blank.pages.de/

have a nice day

init 0


----------



## Thoa (5. November 2007)

Warum ist hier noch kein Schloss eigentlich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Achso.. damit diese sinnlose Aufstachelei weiter gehen kann. Also echt Goldenboy1989. Wenn du zu große Aggressionen hast, dann geh mal an die frische Luft.


----------



## Níght06 (5. November 2007)

Geh nicht an die frische Luft, geh mal lieber in die Schule und Lern wie man sich artikuliert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Goldboy


----------



## ZAM (5. November 2007)

Níght06 schrieb:


> Geh nicht an die frische Luft, geh mal lieber in die Schule und Lern wie man sich artikuliert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ab hier rutscht es mir zu stark in die Flamerei ab - Das Thema ist geklärt  - Thread ist zu.


----------

